# spearfishing 12-31-07



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok, looks like the next break in the weather will be Monday. I'll be heading out early from Navy Point. If anyone wants to split gas give me a ring. 3 tank dive 80-115 ft.

Chris

850-313-0147


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Cant go. Too much work to get done. Dive safe and have fun.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

<DIV class=b>Monday</DIV>Northeast winds around 10 knots in the morning becoming variable less than 10 knots. Seas 1 to 2 feet. Bays and coastal waterways smooth. </DIV></DIV></DIV>Probably hit some bridge rubble after one deep dive, either avocet or antares</DIV>


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang I'm tempted Crash.......Ill let ya know lil later this afternoon


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

ok, have three on the boat. room for one more. Cant really ask for better conditions.

Chris


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

gotta work a funeral detail otherwise I'd be all over it, any chance you are going again later this week?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll be out on the water myself. Unfortunately it's going to be a topside trip for fishing. Keep the offers coming. I'll get out there with some of you in the not so distant future.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *flyingfishr (12/30/2007)*gotta work a funeral detail otherwise I'd be all over it, any chance you are going again later this week?


The weather conditions for thenext week are looking pretty bad. This will probably be the last trip until the next break in the weather. 

Chris


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok,

The boat is full. We'll post pics when we get back. Yall have a good week.

Chris


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Weeza gonna kill em a!!!!


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Im scared


----------

